# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Linkzelda41's Drawings

## Linkzelda

These are just a few drawings I've done. I have more, but I'm too lazy to upload them one by one on deviant art. I don't really draw much, it's just when I have a lot of free time. Not really that good compared to the gods in deviant art, but drawing is a way I become innocent. What sucks is that one girl I drew basically thought I was pathetic when she realized I was going with someone who wasn't even real lol, and I spent all day and night drawing her when I had a summer break  :Sad: 

I know there a lot of mistakes in them, but it doesn't really matter since most of these people (except the celebrities of course) were happy with that I did for them.  :tongue2: 

*Spoiler* for _Jalisa_: 









*Spoiler* for _Lisa_: 









*Spoiler* for _Elba_: 









*Spoiler* for _Angie_: 









*Spoiler* for _Me in Dr. Pepper Contest Entry #1_: 









*Spoiler* for _Jennifer Lopez_: 









*Spoiler* for _My Friend Luisa_: 









*Spoiler* for _Jessica Alba_: 









*Spoiler* for _Renee_: 










*Spoiler* for _Uyi & his Friend Melo_: 









*Spoiler* for _Thalia_: 









*Spoiler* for _Richmond_: 









Linkzelda41's deviantART Gallery This is just my gallery in general.  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Man you have some serious skill.*

----------


## Linkzelda

Thank you!  :smiley:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Hot damn! That's really impressive! What materials are you using? I really like your shading style  :smiley:

----------


## Linkzelda

Thank you!

I use a graphite pencil set with different highlights and darks. I use blending stumps to smooth out the drawings. I use circulism where I make small circles in an area, and then use the stump to make it smooth like human skin. I also use a knead eraser for any mistakes, and it prevents oil (most of it) from getting on the paper.

I would do colored drawings, but I'm not going to pay $100+ for something that might break  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

Pretty damn good man.  What do you mean $100+ for something that might break?

How old are you btw?  I have a feeling you're going to get very very good.

----------


## BobbyLance

You've got a great talent in art my friend. Wished I can become like you  :smiley:

----------


## Linkzelda

> Pretty damn good man.  What do you mean $100+ for something that might break?
> 
> How old are you btw?  I have a feeling you're going to get very very good.



Oh Like Prisma Color Pencil sets with practically every color you can imagine. I'm 18 years old. But with college and all, I don't do it as much (Hopefully mastering WILDing will let me study for exams and give me more time to draw) . I hope that I get better, but every time I draw someone, I feel like crap because even though I did it, what purpose did it serve me? Know what I mean?  :tongue2:  

And Thank you so much for your comment  :smiley: 





> You've got a great talent in art my friend. Wished I can become like you



Thank you so much! You can be better at drawing, it isn't impossible, it's just like Lucid dreaming, it's a skill that can be mastered if you are motivated to push forward. But I just split drawing off towards a different personality, I get a little too "into" if you know what I mean  :tongue2:

----------


## jojo946

wow..i wish i knew how to draw like you..but my drawing skills are literally *bleh*  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Practice makes perfect  :tongue2:

----------


## Quantiq

Wow you have some great talent. Your drawings are very nice. I like how you do people's hair, very unique style.  :smiley:

----------


## Linkzelda

Thank you very much!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Very good work, man.  ::thumbup:: 

Keep it up. You've definitely got skill (and potential for development). Portraits (IMO) are some of the hardest things to draw. There's so much that can be lost, by not capturing essence of a person, that you don't have to deal with, when doing inanimate still-life. Good stuff. Looking forward to seeing more!

----------


## Linkzelda

Thank you so much for your kind words!  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

> Oh Like Prisma Color Pencil sets with practically every color you can imagine. I'm 18 years old. But with college and all, I don't do it as much (Hopefully mastering WILDing will let me study for exams and give me more time to draw) . I hope that I get better, but every time I draw someone, I feel like crap because even though I did it, what purpose did it serve me? Know what I mean?



Oh yeah, prismacolours can break easily.  I love and hate them.  They're so good for drawing and feel great, but they break constantly, even just sharpening them.
And yeah I totally used to get that feeling too.  I think it's been pushed in to our brains that we have to get something tangible for our efforts or it's not worth it.
You just have to ignore the people who tell/have told you that.
As long as you enjoy it, it's worth it.  And also making other people happy because you've drawn their portrait can be nice.

----------


## Linkzelda

> Oh yeah, prismacolours can break easily.  I love and hate them.  They're so good for drawing and feel great, but they break constantly, even just sharpening them.
> And yeah I totally used to get that feeling too.  I think it's been pushed in to our brains that we have to get something tangible for our efforts or it's not worth it.
> You just have to ignore the people who tell/have told you that.
> As long as you enjoy it, it's worth it.  And also making other people happy because you've drawn their portrait can be nice.



Yeah, seeing their reactions is fun. But there was one girl that I drew, I didn't realize she liked me. I was wondering why she wanted to offer cupcakes that she could make as a reward. I ended up being a bit immature and went on a relationship that was fake on Facebook (I'm so nerdy  :tongue2: ) She ended up getting pissed amd blocked me (why would a girl block me for something silly like that if she wasn't concerned about my well-being while other girls were laughing at the fake relationship?  :tongue2: ). So I felt bad that I made her angry in a few days, but at least she knows that I drew her, and it's going to be engrained in her memory. That's one benefit of drawing these people, they really can't find a way to hate me without having feelings of guilt from asking me to draw them in the first place. MIND GAMES  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Bump.



Another friend of mine.  ::D:

----------


## Linkzelda

My friend Isaura Herrera.

----------


## NoDaniel

I CALL SHENANIGANS THOSE ARE TOO GOOD
PHOTOSHOPPED
PHOTOSHOPPED
PHOTOSHOPPED 
No I kidding, but seriously, those are beautiful :']

----------


## Linkzelda

Thank you!  ::D:

----------


## moSh

Great photos man, very chilling. Seem almost post-apocalyptic or something.

----------


## Linkzelda

Bump.

Some drawings I did when I was going back to grid drawing in High School. 


*Spoiler* for _Random Drawing_: 










*Spoiler* for _I'm not really good at making cut hair realistic xP_: 










*Spoiler* for _The positioning here is a bit awkward, and I think I was just rushing this to finish a project, so it looks a bit weird..._: 








I just grabbed these from my Facebook Profile, too lazy to individually submit each piece to Deviant Art

----------


## Alyzarin

These are really good, Link.  ::content::  I still think you should've tried to redo the one of that girl from the sexy hawt females thread.  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Thanks, Alyzarin!

I'll give it a shot sometime.  :smiley:

----------


## Linkzelda

Bump.
*Spoiler* for _Old free hand drawings...:x I look weird, but I blame free hand drawing :P_: 












This was a some thing I had to do for Day of The Dead in Art II I believe. I decided to draw Michael Jackson in different ages. I wasn't really good at getting his genuine smile since I mostly free handed before I started to conform to mostly grid drawings.


*Spoiler* for _Michael Jackson_:

----------


## DawnEye11

Thanks! I'll check out the tutorial. I remember watching a lot but for some reason i couldn't get certain things to work out for me.Maybe the tutorials weren't good. But your right. Practice is very important. If you end up doing something animated related in the future be sure to upload it. I would like to see it. Especially if its dream related stuff.
: D

----------


## Linkzelda

So instead of using a Keyshot Bridge render that seems to have masked out a lot of things, I think, I'll just Zbrush instead.


Turntables found here (Note: The back of the head will be covered by cloth later on) :

Textured Turntable

No Texture Turntable

And this is me having another go with sculpting her ear:






I made some modifications with the eyes and nose, though I'm not sure if they're substantial.

----------


## JadeGreen

Ah. Nice work. So you're going to be doing dream related stuff eventually? I can't wait to see that.  ::upsidedown:: 

Also why is this thread titled 'LinkZelda41's Drawings' if your username is just 'LinkZelda' without the 41 at the end.

----------


## Linkzelda

Ah, it was my original name in this forum, but I haven't gotten to asking the staff for a name change. Besides, my deviantart name has the 41 with it, so I figured it wouldn't make that much of a difference.  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, moving on.



Turntable -> Sabrina Sarajy 2000s Outfit 3D Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

----------


## JadeGreen

So have you ever done any full-body work, or do you mostly just focus on busts?

I know this is kind of a weird thing to bring up, but these faces remind me of like the characters in Skyrim or something. One of those high-end games where the people look very realistic. If you ever needed a job you could always try to get in with a video game company, stuff like this takes a lot of skill and practice, I'm sure.

----------


## IHadADreamWhere

I thought the exact saaamee thing. Looks exactly like Characters from Skyrim, DragonAge, Witcher 3 etc.
I love those types of games.
LinkZelda would make good money with a videogame company i am sure.

----------


## JadeGreen

Maybe when we make a Dreamviews: The Video Game, he will model the characters.

----------


## Linkzelda

> So have you ever done any full-body work, or do you mostly just focus on busts?



Im mostly focusing on busts until I feel confident that I can at least do any face if I put my mind into it. I attempted doing full-body stuff, but that was with abstract creatures. I have a collection of concept art from other people that I plan to do non-commercial (obviously) work on for the sake of just practicing sculpting.





> I know this is kind of a weird thing to bring up, but these faces remind me of like the characters in Skyrim or something. One of those high-end games where the people look very realistic. If you ever needed a job you could always try to get in with a video game company, stuff like this takes a lot of skill and practice, I'm sure.







> I thought the exact saaamee thing. Looks exactly like Characters from Skyrim, DragonAge, Witcher 3 etc.
> I love those types of games.
> LinkZelda would make good money with a videogame company i am sure.



Thanks, you two, but Im not interested in doing that even if somehow the opportunity came by. I still feel that its not realistic, but I guess I should lower my standards a bit from what Im seeing with my imagination, ha-ha. Theres people that are doing much better than I am, and I think its just a matter of looking over in those environments of people that would make one think otherwise as having a chance in anything.

----------


## Linkzelda

WIP of the Black Elf concept art by Coffeeater who was okay with me attempting to sculpt her:

----------


## Linkzelda

Have to change the eyelashes a bit, but I should be able to finish her tomorrow on my day off, I think.

----------


## Linkzelda

Black Elf 3D Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-7C...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Linkzelda

All the other turntables for this model can be found here:

Kitsune 3D Model by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt


Reference:

http://adriandadich.deviantart.com/a...sune-364116397

----------


## JadeGreen

Nice model. I think the eyes look cool but could use some reflections on them. I think the hair could use some work too. The way those big clumps kind of curl off looks rather unnatural and kind of awkward... I've seen you do better hair before. Also the hood looks kind of like just a big blob, with the texture being kind of low-res/blurry.

----------


## Linkzelda

Yeah, I wasn't trying to go far with this model, and I was too lazy to make an ambient occlusion map as a guide for texturing the whole model in another program other than Zbrush. The thing with Zbrush and its vertex painting is that it pales in comparison to programs like 3D-Coat, Substance Painter, etc. I think after I got irritated with not being able to get the likeness for the face, I gave up on taking more time on things like the boots and hoodie. 

I had to do so many adjustments because putting the actual concept for verbatim ended up with anatomy issues that made me give up. Especially with the fact that there's only a 3/4th, or 2/3 view of her face in general. However, with the next model I'm doing, I do intend to take it to another software for better texturing. Though, this is probably a testament that I'm kinda shitty with painting in general. Color in general wasn't my forte with drawing, as the pencil drawings reflect how it was more fun capturing value vs. colors.


--------------


Did some mocap tests with a program called Brekel Kinect Pro Body v2. It requires:

- 1 Xbox One Kinect
- 1 Kinect for Windows Adapter
- Laptop/PC with decent graphics card along with Windows 8/8.1 that have sufficient USB 3.0 ports
- USB 3.0 USB controller/hub
- 1 Brekel Kinect Pro Body software







I did some random motions a few weeks ago the day I got the adapter shipped in. This was done without any post-processing, i.e., it's done real-time. I also have another program called IpiSoft along with the license for a year of the 3.0 version, but it honestly is inferior to the quality the Brekel v2 program can provide. Now that I have some basis for getting animations done for characters to be rigged in the future, I can hopefully find a way to do some animations of my dreams!  :smiley: 

I got a real workout doing this session in a garage in the heat of Texas. Not sure if I can do more sessions on my days off, but I'll try to find ways to improve on the motions in general. Note: I was trying to find limits for this program, so there's going to be weirdness going on because of that.

----------


## Linkzelda

Reference: Sophie concept by anndr on DeviantArt

Going to fix the ears later on since I literally just merged the other ear I sculpted for the Sabrina model seeing how it's essentially the same in form anyway.

----------


## Linkzelda

WIP:

I finally took the time to figure out how to set-up texturing in 3D-Coat. I think I can get lost in excitement with this program vs. Zbrush's texturing that pales in comparison.

----------


## Linkzelda

Calling this attempt done; I'll just have to know my limits, and try out new things in future models. The hair ended up having a part cut off, and after all that labor of trying to get a low poly model from it, I decided to go with the style below. Guess I'll invest in time on how to do hair cards, or whatever in the future.


http://orig04.deviantart.net/d341/f/...41-d93gfej.png <-Bigger image


Turntable here:

Sophie 3D Model Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

I'll post a time-lapse of whatever I could salvage while modelling and texturing her.

----------


## Raen

This thread has been going for some time now. I'm glad you've kept at it, you're really talented  :smiley:

----------


## Linkzelda

Droplets WIP 1 Texturing by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

----------


## Linkzelda

Just have to do the eels and the dragon...

3D-Coat makes me want to texture the shit out of everything.

----------


## Linkzelda

I gave up on the dragon as I can't possibly fathom having to texture every scale, or just a bulk section of them in the first place. So, crappy dragon, here you are.




Turntable:

Droplets Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

Time-lapse:




__

----------


## Linkzelda

That blob of a hair is a placeholder for now.

----------


## Linkzelda



----------


## Linkzelda

That previous concept seems daunting, so I did some more concepts until I can get back to it, I guess.

WIP:

----------


## Linkzelda

Avolon 3D Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

----------


## EbbTide000

::hrm::  *NotBooBaby?NotBooBaby*  :For Xox: 

Brandon Stephen beautiful artist

301 replies | 15844 view(s) 6pm 13/9/15 
(52+ views per post)
■

https://youtu.be/g8l7dFGQVyA

■

Brandon Stephen beautiful artist

Edit

unable to post the actual picture but here is the link to Thr self portrait of LinkZelda

*

http://linkzelda41.deviantart.com/ar...ting-385770831

*

*NotBooBaby?NotBooBaby*  :For Xox:

----------


## Linkzelda

Hopefully, I'll make a 3D sculpt of myself in the future. I never really liked the portrait I did back then, but thanks, Ebbtide.

________________



Turntable: 

TOXIC 3D Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

----------


## Linkzelda

Going to try to sculpt Olivia Lufkin. Here's WIP of me doing an hour's work of trying to get the planar features, and actually building a base for the ears in the early stages for once vs. making one from a square, and haphazardly dyna-meshing it.



References:




I was motivated to try and sculpt her from random YouTubing, and recalling one of the songs being played from the anime, NANA.




I have more references, but there's no point in spamming in here. Getting some profile pictures of her in a neutral pose involved a lot of pausing and playing before I went to photobucket. I believe I'll plan for a tutorial on this sculpt once I'm actually finished with it.

----------


## Linkzelda



----------


## Linkzelda

http://orig00.deviantart.net/34a5/f/...41-d9acwbs.png

----------


## Linkzelda

All hand-painted:

----------


## Linkzelda

Okay, I lied. Now it's all hand-painted with no Ambient Occlusion as a supplement.

----------


## Linkzelda

Finished with this:



Quick 2.5 hour sculpt; work in progress of Lyndsy Fonseca from Nikita:

----------


## Linkzelda



----------


## MeohMyoh

Much amaze...so nice...love especially your drawings...
hmmm i like messing around with poser, 3d max , after effects and cinema 4D but I find it sucks my time into a big black hole...but still like it xD

----------


## Linkzelda

Doing a self-portrait sculpt reveals a lot of insecurities over what I want it to look like. I need to get better pictures now that I realized the mediocre picture I had is somewhat resembling me in the sculpt. I'm satisfied for now, but I really need to get those pictures, or hand paint it altogether in the future. This will probably be the base for now when I learn how to sculpt the body again. And by then, just a matter of putting on a few outfits, and animating myself.

Damn, I'm really happy now.

----------


## SirenOfSleep

These are really awesome!

----------


## Linkzelda

> These are really awesome!



Thanks!

___

This is my first attempt at sculpting the male body after studying some anatomy courses. I hid the legs since I have to define them more, and go back to creating notes for the videos, but so far, it's a lot better than other attempts that looked flat. And, it didn't take that long to make either! So, I guess there's a sign of progress there. I can't wait to make another body as a base for animating my dreams later on in the future.

----------


## Linkzelda

Now I just need to study doing the feet and lower leg region.

----------


## Linkzelda

Needed to see if it'll look like her. Man, doing the raw shapes and all without the texture makes me doubt if I did anything right, though.

----------


## Linkzelda

Concept: Kaa by alexnegrea on DeviantArt

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Needed to see if it'll look like her. Man, doing the raw shapes and all without the texture makes me doubt if I did anything right, though.



Oh wow this one reminds me of Limitless. Even more wow if it's Limitless!

----------


## Linkzelda

> Oh wow this one reminds me of Limitless. Even more wow if it's Limitless!



It was my first attempt, and the second attempt at sculpting her made things more difficult. So, I'm doing random models until I can figure out what I need to do in the mean time. It might be something I finish in a long time, though.

Anyway, did another sculpt. Going to try a full body tomorrow, but it's 2 minutes until tomorrow, lol.


Concept: http://caleb-brown.deviantart.com/ar...-Art-244488157

----------


## Linkzelda

All hand-painted. Still have the body, pants, and other stuff to paint. Hopefully, I can make at least two models during my week off vacation from work.

----------


## Linkzelda

I should probably try and paint more these days, lol. Just wanted to do a quick sketch to see if the planar features I lined up under would match the concept entirely.

Reference and concept art:

http://suburbbum.deviantart.com/art/GunStaff-481033518

----------


## Linkzelda

Haven't finished sculpting the nose and all, and I'm questioning if I should even sculpt in the ears if the hair is going to be covering it in the first place. Made some notes to myself for future reference:

-

Model on right without paint over | Middle paint over | Left concept art

Since there isn't a front view for the concept, there would be obvious nuances when making a quick sculpt of her. Just had to shift her to a decent 3/4 view, and see where I had to work on.

- Will have to push in the eyes more to conform to the eyeball; will have to push down the top eyelid just a bit to give a sharper angle.
- Make the eyelids sharper, especially around the sides.
- Fix the forehead by making the angle less extreme, and potentially shortening the top of the forehead altogether. But covering it with hair might make this moot.

----------


## Linkzelda



----------


## Linkzelda

Trying to do two concepts at once. The other two above I finished, sort of, but too lazy to post for some reason, lol.
Moondragon Concept



Red 3 Concept


The first took like 2 hours for a rough, and the latter like 90 minutes or so. And this is excluding having to draw the front and side views.

----------


## Linkzelda



----------


## Linkzelda

Woah, didn't realize I didn't put the final version of the above model.

Too lazy to show pictures, so here's the link to see the model in full:

https://sketchfab.com/models/93f59b2...4c10fe6b/embed

And the turntable here:

Red 3 3D Model Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

WIP

Concept: http://carlo-arellano.deviantart.com...atyr-489561681

The low poly is around 2,000. I do not know how I pulled that off, LOL.

----------


## Linkzelda



----------


## Shabby

Lovely models man, this is good stuff!

----------


## Linkzelda

> Lovely models man, this is good stuff!



Thanks!

__




Satyr Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt Turntable

Sketchfab to view the 3d model entirely:

https://sketchfab.com/models/1468303...07ffbcfd/embed

----------


## JadeGreen

Lovely modeling, as always. Maybe I should try 3D sometime.

I hate to come to this thread with a request, but me and Spellbee want to you make one of your chat comics out of this. He wants you to draw him pressing a button in his armpit flying back to his home planet of Mlemtopia.





> [21:57] <JadeGreen> spellbee2 your comp has motivated someone who has procrastinated their whole life to turn in work early
> [21:57] <SnowStrider> Don't worry I'm not that great at tennis either, but it's too much fun to give up
> [21:57] <@spellbee2> Then my job here is done.
> [21:58] * JadeGreen offers spell a fist bump
> [21:59] <Exsolutus> Aww, JadeGreen... you messed it up. You're supposed to his spellbee in the face!
> [21:59] * spellbee2 accepts said fist bump
> [21:59] <Exsolutus> hit* 
> [21:59] <JadeGreen> but spellbee is cool
> [21:59] * spellbee2 pushes the red "Mission Complete" button in his armpit and blasts back to his home planet Mlemtopia
> ...

----------


## Linkzelda

> Lovely modeling, as always. Maybe I should try 3D sometime.
> 
> I hate to come to this thread with a request, but me and Spellbee want to you make one of your chat comics out of this. He wants you to draw him pressing a button in his armpit flying back to his home planet of Mlemtopia.



I posted it around 1-2AM last night.  :tongue2: 

__



Concept: Dark elf by Lea1301 on DeviantArt

Need to retopo the skull and horns, uv them, and then texture her eventually. About 10 hours overall, but not in one sitting.

----------


## Linkzelda

Dark Elf 3D Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

https://sketchfab.com/models/9c614d2...8ad3ee83/embed

----------


## Linkzelda

Concept: Tanis, jewel of the desert by Lunareth on DeviantArt



http://orig02.deviantart.net/9f49/f/...41-da0m4f5.png<-Bigger image

Have to get the clothes modeled in before I add the hair, horns, and tail.

----------


## Linkzelda

Almost there.

----------


## Linkzelda

Tanis 3D Model Closeup Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

Tanis 3D Model Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

https://sketchfab.com/models/20d0fbd...9a5f169a/embed

https://sketchfab.com/models/96e079f...fb8f6458/embed(slightly NSFW; it's her in a bikini like one of the concepts I was looking over.




About 33 hours spread out to finish this.  :tongue2:

----------


## Phased

Looking good! You've got a cool style for sure.

----------


## Linkzelda

Sketchfab to see the whole model: https://sketchfab.com/models/6205ef9...d6693b3e/embed

Turntable:

Chainsaw Nurse Turntable by Linkzelda41 on DeviantArt

Time-lapse:

----------


## Linkzelda

Character Design - Jess-Catastrophe by MeoMai on DeviantArt

Haven't retopologized the body, just everything else but it. I think it's looking like the concept, but minor adjustments, and adding more stuff will be needed. I realize that whatever model I do next after this that would involve trying to make cartoony/anime eyes, I have to use this model as a learning tool to know how far pushing back in the head is too much. Because at certain angles, the eye placement looks weird, I think. Oh well.

----------


## snoop

You've come a long way and progressed very well when it comes to your 3D art, good job man.

----------


## Linkzelda

Taking a break by doing this while I try to iron out how I'm going to finish the other commission. Still have to paint in the hair, eventually. I finished the other model with the alter ego cat concept, but I'm too lazy to post for now. The hand is there, so if you're using a white background as a forum layout, that might make it look weird.

----------


## Linkzelda

So, I bought an adoptable concept here:




And decided to make a 3D model of it here:



Just a work in progress. I think I might just do an alpha map for the tail, as I can't be bothered retopologizing the shape of it. It's also an excuse for me to try that cloth simulation program I bought. Especially for the hair. The hair is currently a placeholder while I contemplate on actually making just flat planes that are curved, or bulking it as one mesh, or combining a bit of both where the alphas are apparent for the strands of hair sticking out. She "should" be easy to rig, at least within my competency, since she has shorter hair. 

I seem to be turned off by long hair because of collisions to set up so it won't penetrate through the body. But, with certain notes I've been taking in the past, I think I might just be afraid to try new things. Also, she is cringing Lady Gaga right now; Bad Romance specifically, WTF.

----------


## Linkzelda

OK, finally baked some simple AO mapping. I made the hemi-sphere version along with the default AO settings I use, and now I'm just going to do a black and white painting first before I start painting it with color. The mesh overall is at least 5k polys, and I'll have to do the hair later on. Not sure if I'm going to be cheap, and make a simple block out for the hair, or, I'll actually take the time to make individual flat planes, and literally painting out the contour of the hair strands.

----------


## Linkzelda

Just a quick test in animation. Not done with the hair, and still have to figure out how to get the tail animated with that, too.

----------


## Tataglia

Hi LinkZelda, 

I've browsed through your art thread and I must say that I've seen some really cool stuff. The animation is smooth and fluent. Your character Miasma, she reminds me a bit of Midna from The Legend of Zelda, Twilight princess. Great game though  :wink2:

----------


## Linkzelda

Oh, I didn't keyframe this animation. It was solely mocap, so maybe that's why it looks smooth and fluent. I have a mocap software along with another program that can clean up a lot of jittering, penetration, and such, but I used mocap files that were free to see if the topology I made would be ideal for bending the legs, arms, etc. without getting a faceted edge going on.

And yeah, she does seem reminiscent of Midna.  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

Great stuff Linkzelda! I really love your style for these busts. I am taking a zbrush class in the fall and I think I will try and copy faces of different people to learn sort of like what you seem to have done. Very inspiring!

----------


## Linkzelda

If you want, MadMonkey, I can make a quick YouTube tutorial on how I would sculpt the planes of the face. I think that's something I had to do over and over with random models, along with some lessons I watched with Steve Lord with sculpting the female face to try and emulate whatever it is I was interested in. If I do, just know, I won't know jack about naming anatomical features.

Shoot me a random face, nothing too complex, though. Like those concept arts where it's semi-realistic, but cartoon-ish in a way so I can show you that you can integrate the concepts into anything. I would do a realistic attempt, but getting the likeness can be a bit irritating.

----------


## Linkzelda

I'll work more on the body when I get the time.

----------


## JadeGreen

I don't know if it's just me but the jaw shape almost seems a little too pointy. It looks kind of odd to my eye, particularly in that 3/4 view. Maybe you see things differently in the editing software, or maybe it's just the style you're going for. Other than that, looks good.

Also is the concept meant to be a female interpretation of Dante from DMC?

----------


## Linkzelda

I'm not even sure what the concept artist had in mind, honestly. I was picking up a DMC vibe from the concept, though. I thought I was just being crazy. And it doesn't matter what software I use, a fresh pair of eyes can help pick up any nuances.  :smiley:  Thank you.  :smiley: 

As for the face, yeah, the 3/4th view was too gaunt. I was still in the early stages where I force myself to get the planes in, and I just fatten the zygomatic region with the clay brush at a lower setting while trying to keep the planes intact. 3/4th view is something that was a challenge for me in general, but I think I'll get a little better each time. That, and looking over Steve Lord's video on female facial sculpting every now and then; that man is pure gold.




And this body is far from over. Have to work on the hands, and maybe the feet, but that probably won't matter since she'll be covered in clothing anyway.


*Spoiler* for _Artistic nudity_:

----------


## Linkzelda

Another concept artist was okay in me attempting their art in 3D here: Phantasma: Leigh Design by DjamilaKnopf on DeviantArt





I think I'll do the retopology later on, but I'll have to edit some things with the body and maybe the face too.

----------


## Linkzelda

Decided to practice on a random head while I was learning the basics of stylized female portraits. I was using a grease pencil brush.

----------


## Phased

I swear every time I log back into DV you get better and better.

----------


## Linkzelda

Haven't drawn in months. I have a few more character designs I made on my own for once instead of referencing someone else's. Here's a WIP on one - Let's call it "Ice Bracelet Blacksmith Girl Project"



https://www.artstation.com/artwork/QQndd

----------


## Linkzelda

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/DblGA

----------


## Linkzelda

I was trying out the Reilly method for the first time. I checked out this guy's video that explains it clearly. I've known about the method for a while, but never had the incentive to go about doing it. Taking the time to actually take notes in OpenNote, saving a pdf, and referring to it later, along with others I made a few years back helps out a lot.




Another concept I have in mind that I tried applying the method:




That outer circle/oval I did near the bridge of the nose all the way down to the jaw obviously isn't symmetrical because I was like, "Oh crap, I forgot about that," and was too lazy to use the symmetry tool at the time. When I paint it out and all, it'll be more aligned.

_____



I want to add some more stuff because I don't want it to be so simple as a corset/stomach guard combination. And the fact that she's intended to be a blacksmith (generic theme is generic), that exposed top isn't helping fit that. But again, she's also supposed to be trendy based on this brief I'm trying to follow, so there's that. And how she has to have a dapper appearance, which isn't helping either, lol. But, at least it's something I did on my own, so I'll work out any flaws and insecurities along the way. Though that's the fun part, it's my own nonsense to worry about rather than disgracefully trying to iterate someone else's 2D design into 3D.

----------


## DawnEye11

You do a amazing job at creating 3d models. Its great how you choose to do your own thing than copy someone's design too. I feel like when you create based on your creative ideas and knowledge you'll  be prouder of your project as a whole.

----------


## Linkzelda

2 hour sketch/study

----------


## Lang

Great sketch/study!

----------


## Linkzelda

4-9-18 Study




4-15-18 Leg Study (~1 Hour 18 minutes)

----------


## Linkzelda

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/Nd8oz


Took way longer than needed on this, and I gave up at the tiny mistakes I've made on it too lool.

----------


## Linkzelda

More fan art:

Infernal Seris (Paladins - Champions of the Realm)



Ying (Paladins - Champions of the Realm)

----------


## lucidbunnie

Really love the coloring, shading, and highlights.

----------


## Linkzelda

*Spoiler* for _Bra and Panties_: 





Time's ticking!

----------

